# How come my DSLR-A200 by Sony won't transfer photos to my computer?



## nkscouting (Sep 8, 2013)

Usually, as soon as I try to start, a menu appears on the screen for me to click on.
Now, no menu appears!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 8, 2013)

Ummm, not a lot of information here for us to go on. Like computer platform (Win? Mac?) for a start. But, just a few general guesses/suggestions: First, in the camera's menu's there might be a selection about HOW the camera is connected to the computer: is it set up as a drive? Or a mass storage device? Or a PTP? On my Nikon,s it has to be set up as a PTP for it to be seen for downloading/transferring to the computer.

On "some" systems, the computer has to be powered on AND connected BEFORE the software is opened, so there can be some "procedural" hoops that must be jumped through for camera-to-computer transfers to go right.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here's my question. Are you connecting a cable between the camera and computer? Or are you taking the memory card (SD or MemoryStick?) out? I'm guessing that you're using a cable between the camera and computer by the way you worded your query. I would highly recommend something like this if you don't have a card reader built into your computer. I have that exact one since my laptop's card reader stopped working long ago. And I use it to see pictures on my smart TV. Makes life easier if you ask me.


----------



## bogeyguy (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm willing to bet a dime that your manual could help with this question.


----------

